# NOTICE!



## rake60 (Mar 27, 2010)

Building even model scale boilers is an inherently hazardous endeavor.
Proper information can reduce those hazards dramatically.
Questions and answers regarding the building of model boilers will 
be found here.

To satisfy the concerns of our legal people I must reenter this disclaimer.
*
Disclaimer
The information contained on this forum is believed to be accurate.
However, this information is subject to change without notice.
The owner nor its staff members of this site assumes any responsibility
for any inaccuracies or incorrect information encountered on this site.
The owner nor its staff members of this forum will in no way be held
liable for any direct, indirect, special, incidental, consequential damages
or losses incurred due to any defect or omission to be found in the
materials contained on this forum, even if advised of the possibility of
such damages or existing defects. Use of the information provided herein
is to be considered strictly voluntary on the part of the user and the user
assumes all responsibilities for any and all possible consequences arising
from such use.*

Now that is out of the way, we have many people here who do know the 
right way and their local codes that any boiler must be built to.

*Don't Guess, Just Ask!*

Rick


----------

